# Amprolyzer 3.2 mit CP5613?



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
weiß jemand oder die Siemens-Software Amprolyzer 3.2 auch mit einem CP 5613 funktioniert?

Im Handbuch steht:
"CP5611 or a PG with integrated CP5611 on a hardware base of PROFIBUS Asic ASPC2 Step C/D/E2."

Hier im Forum haben ja schon Leute berichtet dass es auch mit anderen Karten als dem 5611 funktioniert.
Ich weiß leider nicht welcher Asic im CP5613 steckt, hab auch keinen hier damit ich das mal testen könnte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Mai 2008)

In der 5613 steckt auch ein ASPC2. Allerdings wird dieser nicht direkt angesprochen sondern über den Prozessor auf der CP5613. Ich befürchte, dass diese Karte nicht mit dem Amprolyzer funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2008)

Funktioniert wirklich nicht.

Ich bin eben nochmal beim Kunden gewesen und habe den Amprolyzer installiert.
Fehlermeldung: "No device at class 'SIMATIC NET' found"


----------

